# Eclipse, Tomcat & Deployment zum Test



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

Huhu,

ich hatte unter einem neu eröffneten Workspace das Problem, dass meine Applikation in größeren Teilen funktionierte, aber manchmal die JSP-Dateien, die im Quellbaum im selben Verzeichnis wie funktionierende Dateien lagen, nicht gefunden wurden. Ich habe dies mittels Filemon analysiert und gemerkt, dass bei funktionierenden Dateien aus dem Verzeichnis

_.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\wtpwebapps\SimplePilot_aktuelleVersion_

gelesen wurde, bei nicht funktionierenden Dateien jedoch aus

_.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\wtpwebapps\ROOT_

Dort wurden natürlich keine Dateien gefunden, das "ROOT"-Verzeichnis ist leer. 2 Fragen hierzu an die Eclipse-Cracks:

Aus welcher Konfiguration wird die Bezeichnung dieses Pfades gezogen?

Außerdem habe ich bemerkt, dass dieser Pfad in der Konfigurationsdatei

_.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\conf\server.xml_

hinterlegt war und die Applikation korrekt funktionierte, wenn ich diese vom "ROOT" auf "Simplepilot_aktuelleVersion" änderte. Woher werden die Daten, die in dieser Datei gesammelt werden, bezogen?

Danke.


----------



## maki (17. Aug 2009)

Bin zwar kein Eclipse Experte, aber..


> Woher werden die Daten, die in dieser Datei gesammelt werden, bezogen?


Server tab -> rechtsklick auf den Server -> Open -> Server Locations


----------



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Server tab -> rechtsklick auf den Server -> Open -> Server Locations



Du hast nahezu zu 100% Recht  Fast alle Informationen der Datei lassen sich hier konfigurieren, außer halt das Verzeichnis, welches tatsächlich als root für das jeweilige Projekt gilt.

Trotzdem danke.

Edit: Ich hab' grad' was gemerkt. Ich habe 2 Context-Einträge in meiner Datei:

_<Context docBase="D:\dev\simplepilot\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\wtpwebapps\ROOT" path="" reloadable="false"/>
<Context docBase="D:\dev\simplepilot\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core\tmp0\wtpwebapps\SimplePilot_aktuelleVersion" path="/SimplePilot" reloadable="true" source="org.eclipse.jst.j2ee.server:SimplePilot_aktuelleVersion"/>_

Weiterhin fällt auf, dass alle nichtfunktionierenden Links (=JSP-Aufrufe) auf den Prefix verzichten (hier: "SimplePilot"). Dann werden diese wahrscheinlich in das leere Verzeichnis "ROOT" gesandt und finden entsprechend nichts.

Eigentlich könnte ich auf den ROOT-Eintrag gut verzichten. Woraus werden denn die Informationen geparst, die bestimmen, welcher Inhalt in die Context-Einträge geht?

Edit 2: War mein Fehler, eine Konfigurationsfrage des Systems, was ich gerade übernommen habe. Trotzdem vielen Dank für's Reinschauen.


----------

